# يوجد 5 جراء هاسكي بيور مستوى عالي للبيع



## مسوقة26 (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة

عساكم طيبين ان شاء الله

يوجد 5 جراء هاسكي بيور مستوى عالي للبيع

حالتها الصحية ممتازة












1 انثى عمرها شهر ونص
2 ذكور شهرين
2 ذكور شهر ونص

السعر يبدء السوم من 3600

لا تبخسو السعر وانشاء الله ما نقصر وياكم 






(( ويوجد 1 انثى 5 شهور بسعر 5200 ))

موجود بالمنطقة الشرقية

للجادين فقط

0569597628


----------

